# Question about wiring voice coils



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey, alright so I have:

2 subwoofers(Pioneer TS-W307D4)
They are Dual 4-ohm voice coil

I have them currently wired in parallel to create a 2 ohm load, which means only one voice coil is wired on each subwoofer. 
On the specs for the amplifier...it says 800 watts x1 @ 4 ohms bridged...i have my subs wired for a 2 ohm load....

if i wired BOTH voice coils on each subwoofer to get a 4 ohm load, would that give me more power because BOTH voice coils on the subs will be powered or wired this time AND because it will be a 4 ohm load? (800 watts x1 @ 4 ohms bridged)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you would need a 1600 watt amp at least to fire both sets of VC's on each subwoofer.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

1600 watts peak or RMS? becuase the power handling on the subs are 400 watts RMS each....so thats 200 watts RMS per voice coil aprox. I only have 1 voice coil on each sub wired....so if i wired both voice coils on each sub ...wouldnt that give me more power? because both voice coils will be wiredd.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Try that


----------

